# Is my juvenile chicken a hen or rooster?



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Hi everyone. I am a new chicken owner and recently got five chickens. Two of them I received from a friend of my in laws. Unfortunately I’m unsure of their specific breeds and ages, but we were assured they were hens . The one in question I believe is a Cochin and maybe about 3 months old. I was a bit suspicious of her early on because her comb and wattles developed early and are very red.







Then yesterday morning she actually crowed twice. I was devastated because we are not allowed to have roosters, but then I read that hens can possibly crow. I’m hoping that there is a chance that she is not actually a he because she is so sweet and I don’t wanna have to get rid of her. The other three chicks that I have are only 5-6 weeks and recently moved in the coop. She does chase them around so maybe she just feels like the top dog so that’s why she crowed? Her feathers are all round including her hackle feathers and I don’t see any saddle feathers coming in but I’m new at this and idk if they would come in later?







The gray chicken in the pictures is the same exact age as the Cochin and the Cochin is much smaller which I know may just be a breed thing. Please let me know what you guys think. I appreciate it!!
























and if you need more pictures or information let me know!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sadly, I think you might be right. You've got a little boy. @imnukensc is very good and he'll weigh in on this. 

I don't know if Cochins get the same feather patterning that hard feathered birds do.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

That's a little cockerel. It's true that hens can and sometimes do, crow. I've had two that have done that, but they were much older birds and there was no rooster in the flock.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Cockerel.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Not the answer I wanted but hopefully I can rehome him before we have to put him in the pot 😭. Maybe I’ll consider trying one of those no crow things but idk. Wish me luck!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've heard negative things about those no crow collars so don't go there. I'd be the first one to tell you to go for it so you can keep him but if it causes harm as others have found then I'd stay away from them.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you. I wish I could keep him but hopefully I can find him a new home.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

You could try the no crow collars. But they do not stop the crowing, nor do they silence it. They simply muffle it a little.

You have to be extremely careful, because if put in the wrong spot, put on too tightly, or used incorrectly they can cause serious harm or death to your boy.

Also, on it's own probably will not help much. As the crowing will still be audible.

I generally would not recommend it unless you exactly where on the neck to put it, and how to use it. Placement is so important. And you certainly do not want it to choke him or affect his breathing.

It needs to be kept low on the neck, under the feathers, over the voice box. It stops the voice box from expanding fully, resulting in a muffled crow.

Also it needs to be watched extremely carefully. You do not want it to move and end up affecting his breathing. Another reason it needs to be watched, is it may become to loose; or in your case because the cockerel is still growing, too tight.

I do not get to tell you what to do, if you choose the no crow collar I can only provide you with basic information to the best of my abilities, or if I am unsure, point you to some good sources. I only urge you to do your research, and to be extremely careful. And to choose what is best for you.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Thank you for the advice. I will let him mature more and once he starts crowing loudly if I haven’t found a new home by then we may try the collar or just cull him 😢. Maybe it’ll be more humane to just cull him. Idk well see


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Folks like Cochins, you might be able to rehome him easily. List him on Craigslist to see what happens. But make sure you ask for payment. Then when you find someone willing to pay for him give him to them. 

What you're doing is making sure they're not buying him just to put in a stew pot.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Thanks for that tip. We will try that. He is crowing a lot this morning 😕 so we’ll have to get rid of him pretty soon.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> You could try the no crow collars. But they do not stop the crowing, nor do they silence it. They simply muffle it a little.
> 
> You have to be extremely careful, because if put in the wrong spot, put on too tightly, or used incorrectly they can cause serious harm or death to your boy.
> 
> ...


Good description!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a hen, but if crowing so much then obviously roo..


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

He still doesn’t have pointy feathers, but his tail feathers are starting to get longer. And he does have a beautiful green sheen to him idk if a hen would have that this young or not.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounding more and more like you have yourself a little boy. Guess it's time to find him a new home. Unless of course you've got cool neighbors.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I've heard negative things about those no crow collars so don't go there. I'd be the first one to tell you to go for it so you can keep him but if it causes harm as others have found then I'd stay away from them.


Oh noo this just reminded me of my Roos I’m crying  I tried the collar it didn’t work and they started getting rlly angry and that day I gave them away without even saying goodbye properly cuz he was still mad at me and he might be even dead


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

unfortunately one of our neighbors loves to call the cops on us for small things (having a fire in the fire pit, riding atv down the street once to dry it off after washing) so I know it wouldn’t fly.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

Luckily I was able to find him a home. He is now at my coworkers house who lives in the country. It is not the ideal situation but it was the best option. She wasn’t really prepared so I am helping her put a coop together for him and he will be sleeping alone 😭. Her neighbors have 7 hens who free range in her yard so at least he’ll hang out with those hens during the day. Hopefully that will be okay for him. The hens are aggressive with him and he was definitely fighting back. I guess this is part of establishing the pecking order but it stinks because he is so much smaller because they are fully grown. Hopefully as he grows that will get better. But he is in a large fenced in area so the hens and him can see each other through the fence so hopefully he can start free ranging with them safely soon once they get used to each other.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just having to take him away isn't ideal. Too bad neighbors can't mind their own business. 

If those were the only two you had you're going to need to find a buddy for your girl soon. More stress.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

i have three younger ones. So I’m sure she’ll be fine. But she was close to him she kinda stays away from the three little ones. Hopefully as they grow bigger they will get closer. Do you think my rooster will be okay being alone a lot of time? I mean he’ll see the other chickens and free range a lot (once they done fight so bad). I’m going to see if she’ll be fine with me getting a younger chicken at the local hatchery for him. I’m sure she’d be fine with that.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, you have your issues dealt with. 

I honestly don't know but if she will agree to you adding a buddy for him then go ahead and do it. Everyone needs more chickens in their lives. 😁


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

YeH, who could say no to a second floofy chicken running around?  Glad you were able to find a spot- and yes, He will learn to respect those hens’ space until or unless he gets bigger and better able to handle it. Hopefully without too much drama.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

i just love him hahah I wish I could’ve kept him. I wanna make sure he’s as happy as possible. He is so sweet but he’s a tough little rooster I believe when he gets bigger he’ll be king chicken around those hens but he is a slow grower so we’ll see. Thanks for your help and advice everyone!


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

anava said:


> i have three younger ones. So I’m sure she’ll be fine. But she was close to him she kinda stays away from the three little ones. Hopefully as they grow bigger they will get closer. Do you think my rooster will be okay being alone a lot of time? I mean he’ll see the other chickens and free range a lot (once they done fight so bad). I’m going to see if she’ll be fine with me getting a younger chicken at the local hatchery for him. I’m sure she’d be fine with that.


Yes, I really recommend giving him a few girls of his own. Chickens are flock animals.


----------



## anava (Jul 10, 2021)

So I got him a chicken friend. He was fighting her at first so I hope they learn to like each other. I sat with them for awhile before I left and they were just on opposite sides of the coop but they weren’t bothering each other. I wish I would have taken better pictures. But here you can see the hen that I got him. I’m hoping she’ll get him more hens in the future but for now this makes me feel better about where he is living. They also have a large area to be in so I think they’ll be fine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow, they do have a nice setup. And kudos to your friends for taking him and letting you bring a companion to him.


----------

